# Gun Test: Ruger American Compact 9



## ARMARIN (Apr 8, 2017)

*Gun Test: Ruger American Compact 9 | The Daily Caller

*If you liked this gun, check out the FNS-9c. too; Meets all those features and more mentioned in the Ruger test. FNs9c is also 5 oz less than the Ruger.

Ruger American Compact 9 compares with the FN FNS9C... Both are pretty reasonably priced and have full ambi controls. The FNS 9C comes with one 17rnd mag with removable sleeve and two 12 round magazines( one with the grip extension for the pinky and the standard flat base). Thats the only difference I seen, besides price. Ruger American Compact is really a nice to have, but the FNS 9 is really good too.
If I think for the money, I'd rather go for the FN FNS9C

Regards
ARMARIN


----------

